# axe fx



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

hi just wondering what the easiest way to go about getting one of these units (ie, where to buy?) and what's the best controller to get. thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

The only way to buy one new is direct from Fractal Audio. They do sell used but not often within Canada and not for much less than new. Add to that the warranty isn't transferrable and new is a pretty good deal. All that being said: I bought mine used, but it was a bit of a fluke finding the deal local in Ottawa.

If you can wait a bit on a controller Fractal has just started shipping their MFC-101 which looks amazing and is designed for the AxeFx. Other you can't go wrong with an All Access or a Gordius Little Giant.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

If you can find a used one for sale locally that would be your best bet. For the amount of duties and taxes I paid for mine new, it would have easily paid for a nice midi controller to compliment it. Besides I haven't heard about too many problems with them, and I think the warranty only covers the first year in parts and labour.
Alas I ended up selling it anyway.


----------



## parns (Oct 1, 2008)

how much does it cost to buy direct?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

parns said:


> how much does it cost to buy direct?


Fractal Audio Systems


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

They do come up, was one on Toronto craigs for $2400 CDN I think.
One also came up on an estate sale, $800 as I was told, didn't see it but was told about it.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

fractal sometimes carry B-stocks, so you can inquire them about those to get a bit of a discount


----------



## Stefano (Aug 31, 2009)

One for sale here in Montreal, it's not mine and I do not know the seller.

Fractal Audio Axe-Fx Ultra brand new - Montréal Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Montréal Canada.

I'd move quickly because it will sell, allthough most of the people who surf that site are cheapass, tire kickers.


----------



## solemndave (Jun 4, 2012)

One in Ontario...
AXE-FX ULTRA by Fractal Audio! - Hamilton Musical Instruments For Sale - Kijiji Hamilton Canada.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Overt1 said:


> fractal sometimes carry B-stocks, so you can inquire them about those to get a bit of a discount


What would "B-stick" be? Most of the sounds are great but there are a few crappy ones?


----------



## AmpAddict (Mar 12, 2013)

How good is the axefx vs much cheaper modeling devices? The ability to model cabs with impulse responses vs analog sims makes a big difference I'm told . Does the axefx do this? So they are great sounds for recording but if you want to go live then you ideally need some FRFR powered speakers. For the cost of both I'm sure you could find a great lightweight amp / pedal combination. As its really the speaker and cab that does a lot of the sound you could get away with a cheaper modeler a korg / vox and a decent 2x12 on side closed back one side open with two different speakers and a radial cabone to switch the speakers?

Unless you play covers I can't understand why anyone would need the range of sounds that these units offer.

Didn't Hendrix record the first album with a fuzz face direct or share the same Marshall with the bassist while recording.

Isn't part of the art finding your own sound from what is around ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

mhammer said:


> What would "B-stick" be? Most of the sounds are great but there are a few crappy ones?


LOL.  Usually refurbs some cosmetic blems.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2013)

AmpAddict said:


> How good is the axefx vs much cheaper modeling devices?


Very subjective IMO. I'm hopelessly biased and think it's head and shoulders above the cheaper options. Others may not, and I don't think they're wrong.



> The ability to model cabs with impulse responses vs analog sims makes a big difference I'm told. Does the axefx do this?


After the modelling algorithm, cab IRs have the next biggest impact on your sound. So I think it's a pretty big win for the AxeFx that you can do this. It uses 2048 point cab IRs.



> So they are great sounds for recording but if you want to go live then you ideally need some FRFR powered speakers.


I usually go straight to FOH. I currently don't even own a powered speaker. I'm on the wait list for an Atomic CLR, but happily getting by without it.



> Unless you play covers I can't understand why anyone would need the range of sounds that these units offer.


Using this line of logic, why would anyone ever need more than a single amp and cab? Really, this is a personal thing that has no right or wrong answer. Only individual answers.



> Isn't part of the art finding your own sound from what is around ?


Isn't part of art having all the tools you want to create with? I get them with the AxeFx. Others may not. It's cool.


----------



## the-patient (May 19, 2009)

Honestly, I'm a pretty versed member of both camps (tube, and axe-fx), and think that it this point it's really up to personal preference. For some people, all the options stifles their creativity, while it opens up whole new worlds of creativity for others.

For the second time, I've gone from axe-fx back to a simple tube rig for just that reason. I love playing with the menus so much that my songwriting suffers. While I know that you can just dial it in with the most basic of settings now, I just couldn't help myself!

I don't really think it's very subjective that the Axe is much better than cheaper modellers, the axe-fx blows most of them out of the water in terms of realism and feel, IMO, other than maybe the Kemper, which gives it a good run for its money. The POD HD series is okay too, but not in the same league IMO.

Some people don't need all these amps, others do - all of our needs are unique. For a while I needed to be changing patches, but right now I'll sound better with a simple stompbox rig. Does that make the Fractal good or bad? Absolutely not - just not ideal for what I need at the moment. Your mileage may vary of course, but I think thinking in terms of which is "better" or "worse" is just and endless circle. There are members of both camps, and having slept on both sides, I can say neither option is really better - it depends on your needs and wants as a player.


----------

